# "Best" partitioning scheme for 2TB drive?



## sgeos (Dec 26, 2013)

I would like to hear opinions about the "best" way to partition a 2 TB drive in a dedicated server.  The only "real" users are root and my unprivileged account.

Where context is important, I plan to use this box to do the following things:

Play around with a bhyve network of VMs.
Build NanoBSD VMs.
Run a web server, probably using: jails, virtualization, increased secure levels, etc.
Learn FreeBSD in general, although I have a cheap laptop for reckless experimentation.

The 20 GB partition on my laptop appears to be small, but frankly 2 TB actually seems like overkill for what I am doing.


----------



## kpa (Dec 26, 2013)

I would use ZFS on such system. The ability to create/destroy/move filesystems on the fly is invaluable when you have that much space to manage.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 26, 2013)

"Best" is really a difficult call.  When there is substantial extra space, I like to create a separate partition just for sysutils/rsnapshot history.


----------

